# Blizzard 810 power hitch stuck



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

We just bought a Blizzard 810 for our dodge, and installed it ourself. when we went to hook up the plow, the power hitch drew in just fine, we put the pins in, but we couldn't get the a-frame latch to unlock. We had to do some work with a jack just to separate the two. Now the power hitch is stuck, and the hydraulics aren't moving it. Does anyone have any idea how to unstick it? It came at a terrible time, as we were going to use the plow for some marketing tomarrow.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Jerre will probably chime in but...

How is the fluid level? Check your fittings on the lift cylinder as they have the most tendency to loosen up with use. The cylinder has those funky elbows on them. Make sure all connections are tight. I assume you are getting left/right??

I found that the lift is first to go with low fluid levels. The motor spins correct? 

Let me know. I am here LATE (1 am mountain time). I'll hopefully be able to get you going in a minute or two.

If it is not this, I have other ideas.

Howard
719 486 8297


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

howard,
The fluid is fine, and all functions work except for the lift/connect, because the a frame latch is just locked down. I tried punching it out with a hammer, and it doesn't budge. The entire thing is just locked. The ram seemed to bend the draw pin. It looks like the inner latch plate (that the ram attatches to) is binding on the draw pin. any ideas?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Is this first time on and off? When you set up the "hook" part are you sure you got the plates in the correct direction?


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

yes, this was the first time. We have the plates just like they are in the book. However, when we hooked it up, it didn't take the same path as it did in the movie that Blizzard sent me. Maybe the plates need to be switched around? Do you have any idea how to remove the power hitch-the tricky part its that the a frame latch is locked down, so we can't access the pins. Do we have to cut the draw pin that is holding the latch down?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

I am pondering this one, I don't have plow in front me at the brewery 

I would bet that it is possible that the plates are reversed somehow. I did it the first time and the path was messed up, but it did not lock it one position. If you relieve hyro pressure, you should be able to move everything by hand. 

I have not seen a new manual, but the 2002 manual was not very clear on this subject..

I wouldn't cut or do anything that drastic. I put mine together in a snowstorm and got it working so I think that I can get you to your clients tommorrow. I will take some pictures when I go home and post them here for you.

If you want to talk to me don't hesitate to call me at the pub 719 486 8297

Howard


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Howard, I am sending you a couple of pics of the situation. In a bit, after you have seen them, I'll give you a call.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

here is the bent pin


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

here is the position it is stuck in


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

My memory is failing, I will have to look at mine. (Spent 7 hours working on top of 13,200 foot moutain today with 50-60 mph winds, then came to my other job and waited on customers for 6 hours)

I will get with you in the am.

Howard


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Is the pin that's bent the one the A frame latch drops down on?


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Yes, the bent pin is the one the A-frame latch drops onto. We got the pin out, and switched the innermost plates, like Howard said, and it worked fine when moved by hand. We went to hook it up to the truck, and we missed the push beem. so we hit the disconnect switch, and nothing happens. This time, the plates locked again, to where we can't just flip them up. When you hit the disconnect switch, should the power hitch just fall back down, or does it need a lot of weight on it? When it is hooked up to the truck, does it just fall away? Ours doesn't do anything, the pump runs, but the hitch doesn't fall away. I give up for tonight, be back at it tomarrow.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

We had the same problem right after assembly. It was finally figured out that the valve that adjusts the drop speed was in too far from the factory. We turned the valve OUT nearly all the way and it worked. We then turned it back in to the desired drop speed. This is the valve with the finger knob. NOT the one that requires the allen head wrench. good luck.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Matt,I hope you get it worked out. Make sure your truck has had this recall done.It is especially important since the blizzard is one heavy plow,combined with the weight of the heavy Cummins. http://dodgeram.info/tsb/recalls/835.htm.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I spoke with Jerre, he'll be on this evening to try to help.

In the mean time, he suggested the flow valve be checked as well. The piston for the hoist is double action and should withdraw the latch under power. If your pump sounds as if it is under a load, the valve is probably closed.

He also stated that once the plow is drawn in to the truck frame, the A frame latch should be released before the plow is lifted. He thinks this may be how the pin was bent.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

It worked! We tried Highpoints advice, and now the hitch is fully functional. Thanks a lot guys-it's not just anywhre where you can get expert advice at 2 in the morning! John, I'll be sure and check for the tower recall. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

YIPPIE !


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chtucker _
> *Jerre will probably chime in but...
> 
> How is the fluid level? Check your fittings on the lift cylinder as they have the most tendency to loosen up with use. The cylinder has those funky elbows on them. Make sure all connections are tight. I assume you are getting left/right??
> ...


 ???


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pelican _
> *Is the pin that's bent the one the A frame latch drops down on? *


 Could this be just a minor malfunction, like meyers??? Or could it be the installer?


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Santo-we'll call it user error. It was a combination of wanting to get the plow going, and the fact that it was 2 AM and we were frusterated. We wanted to see if the cylinder would move, so we tried anything. Unfortunatley, this included trying to raise/lower with the latch down  just like Jerre said. But we straightened the pin, and everything works. Lif is good again:salute:


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm sure you'll keep us posted. Good luck ,I havent even begun to start hanging anything yet.Still awaiting accessories , new equipment and other goodies. Send pix.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

*The pics are in!*

Here are som pics of the truck and plow. Overall, the install wasn't too bad, except for the minor detail earlier in this post. Here is one of the Wide Pass position.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

here is the scoop


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Sweet!! that looks great! Nice looking truck/plow combo.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

one more


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

Lookin Good,I hope you get that problem fixed.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

One word comes to mind.

SWEET 


Glad you got it fixed, with a little help.
Mark K


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Matt, Good to see you got the problem taken care of. Those 2am and later days can be a real bummer. Was out watching snowmobiles drag race in the grass all day so just getting back on line. Had a few from the factory ( valve body supplier cause there pre assembled ) that had the valve in too far. The reason you were able to bend the pin on the latch is the new plows have a much larger lift cyl. You can deadhead the pump and put alot of pressure on the thing. Don't worry I've gotten 3am calls that the plow wont raise when putting on in a snow storm but every thing else works. I remind them to check the latch to see if up or down. Then suggest looking at the picture on the drivers side of the blade just beside there left shoulder for the pict showing up and down. Usually they have it down. Have had a few suprises like yours though.

Picts are great. Few install suggestions though. Shorten up the power cord on the truck side and / or think of bringing it out through the bumper or below vs above. Take the hoses for the wings and route them so they don't hang so low. Kick back and have a cold one you deserve it.

Highpoint  good job on the diagnosis.

Jerre


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

One more thing....

Don't forget to update your signature!

Good luck with it!


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

How's this? Now I just have to get a real nice pick for my thumbnail under my name. That'll give me an excuse to hook the plow up again Now that we have the plow, I don't know how I am going to wait a month and a half for snow:redbounce Well, Time for bed school in the morning:salute:


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow Matt, that's a sharp truck/plow combo!

 you deserve a cold one for fixing that one. I'm getting anxious waiting for it to snow too! Good luck this winter!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Matt, cut the ends off the wing's cutting edge bolts or they will gouge up that shiny new paint inside the wing tracks.

Pretty impressive set up for a young guy, My first truck was a 10 year old rust bucket Chevy I bought at 20.


----------



## griffithtlc (Jul 24, 2003)

Pelican-the rig if for plowing for my dad. He used to do computer contracting. Then 9/11 hit and the job market crashed. So we did a switch, and are mowing lawns and plowing snow. The truck is mine, but he bought the plow. The worst part is he is going to get to use the nice truck/plow combo, while I am in school


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

> Now that we have the plow, I don't know how I am going to wait a month and a half for snow


You could always make your own  

http://www.backyardblizzard.com


----------

